# Rv covers



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Thinking about buying an rv cover, would like to hear some opinions before I buy. Thanks in advance.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

Some folks claim they cause delamination. I doubt it though. I used an ADDCO on my previous 5th wheel for 1 year. Not on the new one yet. 
Pain in the butt to put on a tall 5th wheel.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

Texas heat and humidity might cause you some mold and mildew issues if it's not well vented. Stay away from the cheap plastic sheet variety. As said, a real PITA to put on a tall RV.


----------



## Hunter11 (Jun 26, 2008)

Most RV manufactures do not recommend RV covers.


----------

